# كتاب رائع للمهندس راسم بدران



## Bara (2 أبريل 2006)

لقد نشر المهندس راسم بدران كتابا جديدا يشمل جميع اعماله وفيه رسومات و تحليلات رائعه .
وما اريد معرفته اذا كان هذا الكتاب متوفر في الاسواق عندكم وكم سعر الكتاب ( مع ذكر اسم البلد اذا امكن ) .
بصراحه انصح الجميع باقتناء هذا الكتاب فهو غني بالعناصر التصميميه وفيه رؤيا لكيفية قراءة عناصر المكان وربطها بالحداثه وتم توضيحها من خلال رسومات حره لمختلف العناصر الجماليه في عماره المكان .
واظن انه يمكن الاتصال بالمهندس راسم عن طريق البريد الالكتروني وطلب نسخ من الكتاب اذا لم يتواجد في بلدكم .( هل تعتقدون انه هذا ممكن )
شكرا .


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ براء ...
شكرا لك هذا النقل ... ولكن اعتقد كي نبحث على الكتاب فلابد من معرفة اسم الكتاب؟؟؟


شكرا واتمنى ان تقع يدي على هذا الكتاب... لكي انهل من منهل فكر راسم بدران ما يناسبني


----------



## المهندسةJAS (2 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخ ابو صالح الكتاب موجود بمكتبة جرير وسعره تقريبا 250 (بالضبط مو فاكره)
واسمه (the Architecture Of Rasem Badran)
والكاتب اسمه James Steele
الكتاب فعلا غني جدا بالسكتشات والرسومات وحتى فلسة التصميم لكل مشروع


----------



## حنون (3 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 

م/ حنون0
اريد معرفة اسم ذلك الكتاب حتى انهل من عبقرية 
المهندس راسم بدران


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 أبريل 2006)

شكرا المهندسة Jas

تفاعل جميل


----------



## Bara (3 أبريل 2006)

شكر مع كل التقدير للمهندس Jas على المعلومه القيمه
:14: واتمنى لك التوفيق ......


----------



## ashrafzakout (14 أبريل 2006)

انا نفسى فى الكتاب ده ضرورى ولو حد يعرف موقع ليه عالنت ياريت يفدنى


----------



## أحمد أبوالسعود حسن (15 مارس 2010)

أنا أبحث في مجال الربط بين النتاج العمراني والهوية الثقافية للدول العربية ، واكون شاكر لو كان هناك من يملك بعض المصادر العلمية في هذا المجال


----------



## Arch.youmna (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ده لينك كتاب راسم بدران
وفيهو لينك تحميل الكتاب 
http://m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?3712-The-Architecture-of-Rasem-Badran


----------

